# Craftsman table saw



## garin724 (Aug 28, 2007)

Has anyone an opinion on Craftsman 10 in. table saw model 21829?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.
I guess it would depend on what your going to use it for.


----------



## garin724 (Aug 28, 2007)

*garin724*

Home use and doing woodworking cabinets etc.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

For that money you can get the Bosch, which in my opinion is the best JOBSITE saw I've ever had. Thats if your wanting to stay in the range of portable saws.


----------



## garin724 (Aug 28, 2007)

*garin724*

I agree the Bosch is one of the top saws. But, I can get the Craftsman 21829 on sale for $315. Is the Bosch that much better?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Spend the extra and get the Rigid. I own one that I use on the job sites and it will do what ever you ask of it. I have seen this same saw in many other carpenter trailers. Its tried and true.
As for a workshop saw I have a Powermatic. Would not own anything else for my shop. 
All depends on what you want to spend, put with how hard your going to use it.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I thought the rigid job TS was made by ryobi???

Garin,

For household use, I'm sure the craftsman would be fine. Within in all of those crazy gadgets on there, just give the fence a good once over. Make sure it is night and tight when locked, and can be finely adjusted to be square. Your statement " for... cabinets" is what has me a bit hesitant. If your going to be building quite a few cabinets, Id go for something a bit larger. You could still stay cheap, but a larger heavier table would be nice. But if I read that wrong, and you get a good deal, Im sure this saw would be fine for a HO.


BULL


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Rigid brand is a division of the Emerson tool company. I don't think they have anything to do with Ryobi.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

woodman42 said:


> Rigid brand is a division of the Emerson tool company. I don't think they have anything to do with Ryobi.



*Here's what i read online that suggests otherwise.* Funny thing is, after reading the stock page, they probably make the craftsman too...lol

"Techtronic Industries make Ryobi power tools. They also make Ryobi and Homelite outdoor power equipment. In addition, they also make Ryobi and Ridgid products sold exclusively at Home Depot."

"*Just to clarify*, the Ryobi and Ridgid tools by Techtronic Industries sold at Home Depot are the *woodworking tools*. All the *other* Ridgid tools (compressors, shop vacs......) are still owned and manufactured by *Ridgid/Emerson*."

TTI Link


But of course I guess that they could be made in different factories and in fact be different tools as well. But I'd bet they share the same guts. Who knows...lol

As for Garin, they're both homeowner grade tools. If that suits your needs, pick one you like, get a deal, and enjoy!




BULL


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

OK. I can't keep up with who really makes what anymore, but I do know that there are lot of carpenters using them in the field because they are durable, strong and very portable. If you ever try one you would see what I mean.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to get something like it myself actually. For that quick run where you just have to make a couple cuts...I would love to have something light and easy. I really love the bosch with the gravity stand, but I tell you what, its heavier than hell.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

BULLHART said:


> I would like to get something like it myself actually. For that quick run where you just have to make a couple cuts...I would love to have something light and easy. I really love the bosch with the gravity stand, but I tell you what, its heavier than hell.


I have the TS2400. It is on a folding stand with wheels. Not light weight. I store at the rear of my trailer for easy access, just turn and slide it out the door.:thumbsup: 
I would put a picture up but can't get it to work.:furious: 
www.tookseeker.com/wdwkmac/tablesaw/ts2400


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

hi there, i have a hitachi C10RA 255mm table saw 230volt 50 hz 6.5 A, and i saw a new forrest box joint saw blade set for sale and asked him would it fit/work on my saw. and he said if the Arbor is 5/8" it would what do you think ? anyone thank you.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

jemmy said:


> hi there, i have a hitachi C10RA 255mm table saw 230volt 50 hz 6.5 A, and i saw a new forrest box joint saw blade set for sale and asked him would it fit/work on my saw. and he said if the Arbor is 5/8" it would what do you think ? anyone thank you.


As long as the arbor diameter is the same it should work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Garin724
The biggest things you want to look at for any table saw, is that it has a decent, solid, easily adjustable rip fence. You also want to see a solid accurate miter gauge. Generally, the bigger the area of the table top, and extension, the easier it will be to handle larger panels. This depends somewhat on your space available. If the power is adequate for the job, and the saw is stable you should be able to do cabinet work with it. If the rip fence and miter gauge don't look like they re going to do the job, look at another saw.

Gerry


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Woodman I was gonna post your pic for you from the website link you provided but I can't get the link to work.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

woodman42 said:


> As long as the arbor diameter is the same it should work.:thumbsup:


hi there woodman42 thank you for reply:clap:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

:huh: Sorry about the link, I'm not very good at computers. Maybe if it had a motor and a blade of some sort I would have better success.
Oh! my saw is a TS2400LS. Sorry forgot the last two letters, makes a difference.
I found a good review of portable table saws on Tools of the trade website:thumbsup: . You might check it out. :no: No link, they never seem to work.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

View attachment 1096

Lets try this.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Nope...didn't work.:no:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh well. Will have to keep practicing i guess.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

TS2400


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

:no: Nope. Mine is orange and has a collapsable stand with wheels.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

One site called the other one ts2400. A different sit called this one ts2400


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

A MUCH better saw IMHO....


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

bigredc said:


> One site called the other one ts2400. A different sit called this one ts2400


 
:thumbsup: Yea, thats it.
Not a bad saw, could have a stronger motor but other than that have no complaint.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

BULLHART said:


> *Here's what i read online that suggests otherwise.* Funny thing is, after reading the stock page, they probably make the craftsman too...lol
> 
> "Techtronic Industries make Ryobi power tools. They also make Ryobi and Homelite outdoor power equipment. In addition, they also make Ryobi and Ridgid products sold exclusively at Home Depot."
> 
> ...


I recently ordered spare motor brushes for my Ryobi folding jobsite saw, my Ryobi 10-inch chop saw, my Ryobi thickness planer, and my Ridgid 12-inch sliding compound miter saw.

All of the brushes came and all were identical.

Incidentally, the little Ryobi folding jobsite saw is not half bad. Even Consumer Reports magazine gave it a best-buy rating a while back. They rated the Ridgid version higher, but it of course costs considerably more.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Bigbit (Aug 26, 2007)

Getting back to the OP's question, the Craftsman 21829 is built by TTI/Ryobi for Sears. It is very similar to the discontinued Ryobi BT3000 and BT3100 (although Ryobi still sell the BT3100 in some overseas markets). These old Ryobi table saws have a pretty good cult following, many of whom belong to www.bt3central.com. If you want more info on that saw, I suggest you visit that site.


----------



## aaronmi07 (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my first reply since joining this forum and I don't know if I am suppose to "quick reply" or "reply to post" but I hit the quick reply...so we'll see what happens.
I just bought my first table saw last year, technically I am pretty new to all this but I did a lot of research before buying my first saw and Craftsman was one of the first saws I researched. A lot of the saws received rather questionable reviews but some did well, the saw you are looking at seams to have received incredibly good reviews. That said, my biggest problem with Craftsman came about when I learned that craftsmans miter slots are not 3/8 x 3/4, so any accessories you want pretty much have to be Craftsman. I have never had the opportunity to "fondle" that particular saw but most of their miter slots are really sloppy to boot. All that might be OK with you and that's cool, but at that price... I said NO! I bought a Powermatic 64A, without casters it is going no where, but I could not be happier with my decision and my shop (right now anyway) is only 160sq ft. Jet has some saws a little cheaper with steel extensions and all, I hear there pretty nice and probably a bit lighter too. Just some things I thought about. My 1 cent.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

BULLHART said:


> *Here's what i read online that suggests otherwise.* Funny thing is, after reading the stock page, they probably make the craftsman too...lol
> 
> "*Just to clarify*, the Ryobi and Ridgid tools by Techtronic Industries sold at Home Depot are the *woodworking tools*. All the *other* Ridgid tools (compressors, shop vacs......) are still owned and manufactured by *Ridgid/Emerson*."
> 
> BULL


A Campbell-Hausfeld tech rep recently told me that they make the oil-free, 4.5 gallon Ridgid compressor.

There is a big intermix between Ridgid and Ryobi products. For example, Ridgid's large 12-inch sliding-compound miter saw (which I own and love) is available in Australia as a Ryobi model.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Grandpa Sawdust (Sep 2, 2007)

*Sears Saws*

I have both a 12" and 10" Sears table saw in my custom furniture shop.

I also have a Bosch 10" worksite saw in my installation trailer.

Who ever asked what you were going to use the saw for asked a Great question-----answer that before you buy a saw and remember you get what you pay for!

Sears saws with a model number starting with 113.----- were produced by Emerson. Many were produced in a plant in Paris TN. Until a few years ago when the plant closed many Ridgid Saws were produced in the same plant.

My 12" Sears saw is 30 years old and has been updated with a Vega fence and Excilaber sliding table. This saw is the heart of my shop and cuts 2"+ oak like it is basswood. I'd estimate I have cut over 2,000,000 board feet of material with the saw. The only way I'd replace this saw is if "Saw Stop" produced a 12" saw.

My 10" Sears saw was my Dad's 10 year old saw----it bogs down on 2" oak but works fine on 1" material. I updated it with a Vega fence. I actually have it set up with a stack dado set for dado operations. It's an OK saw but as it was my Dad's it will always have a home in my shop.

I bought my Bosch saw at the International Show in Atlanta. It is a great saw and as Bullhart said it may be the best contractors saw available. It is on a folding base in my installition trailer and is used on site. It is a strong saw but does bog down on 2" oak.-----the primary defect is the fence slides on a two part fence rails and the fence will stick in the space between the two fence rails. The fence will also fail to release when you flip the release lever up. I recently order a Vega fence for it.

If my son was looking at table saws I would encourage him to buy a Saw Stop------they cost more but the increadible saftey feature of stoping the balde in less than a heart beat is worth a lot of money. For me they need to produce a 12" saw.

Make More Sawdust,

*Woodchips*


----------

